# 1996 fourtrax



## Arki (Feb 11, 2010)

Need a new starter for one what years are compatible? Also anyone have one or a parts bike with one?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Id imagine anything in the late 90's would work.


----------

